# Bonus Room Configuration Help



## espressogeek (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all,
I am hoping some of you can help me out. I have my "stereo/surround system" in a bonus room above a garage. The room measures approx 16x21'. I have a window to my right on one of the shoter walls and a doorway to my left. This means the TV and front speakers are positioned on one of the longer walls and the couch on the opposite side.

At the current time I have the couch about 3 feet from the back wall and the speakers about 3 feet from their wall. The only acoustic treatements I have are two acoustimac 24x48x6" bass traps. I do have two GIK 242 Elite panels on the way. I plan to position them at the first reflection point on the right and left. 

Is the current layout of the room in terms of speakers and couch workable? The stereo imaging actually sounds pretty good. The speakers, as I mentioned before as 3' from the wall, about 7' apart and slightly toed in. I can't change the relationship of the couch and speakers due to the window and the door (WAF). I can adjust the position of the couch front to back a bit and add additional acoustical treatments to the walls as long as they look "nice". She hates the bass traps but I have some ideas to get around that going forward. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like the couch should come forward to about 6.5' from the wall behind you to your seated ear position to get out of the big length related bass modal issues.

Bryan


----------



## espressogeek (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. So basically what is the rule of thumb for positioning the listening position?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Usually, the optimal position is somewhere between 33 and 38% of the room length from rear wall to seated ear position. This can change depending on the specifics but it's usually a good starting range.

Bryan


----------

